# Hanger steak?



## Reede (Jul 30, 2015)

Okay, my last day at the old job is tomorrow, and I'm planning to eat well tomorrow night to celebrate. It is time to break out the hanger steak from the belted galloway that is in freezer. Any prep ideas? Thanks.


----------



## panda (Jul 30, 2015)

clean it well, marinate overnight (shallots, garlic, olive oil, parsley, rosemary, fresh bay leaf), pat it dry with paper towels, season with heavy salt & pepper, grill on highest heat possible, drop some butter on it, let it rest 5 mins before slicing.


----------



## ShaggySean (Jul 30, 2015)

Jacquard it to help with toughness


----------



## JBroida (Jul 30, 2015)

properly cooked and cut hangar steak is almost never tough. I like black garlic, thyme, rosemary, and shallots. I throw the steak in a foodsaver bag with that stuff and seal it. After at least 1 hour, but as long as one day, i take it out, pat dry, sear hard on the outside, baste with butter until cooked through (to rare/mid-rare), rest, and slice on a bias across the grain. Sous vide doesnt hurt either... 130 for 2-4 hours works very well.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 30, 2015)

i've never tried one before!! never see it at the butchers. maybe i should ask.

i do a mean kabob with a skirt steak..i'd start there.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jul 31, 2015)

JBroida said:


> . . . I take it out, pat dry, sear hard on the outside, baste with butter until cooked through (to rare/mid-rare), rest, and slice on a bias across the grain . . .



Jon do you lower the heat after searing, during the time that you're basting and letting the steak cook through?


----------



## JBroida (Jul 31, 2015)

yeah


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 31, 2015)

JBroida said:


> properly cooked and cut hangar steak is almost never tough. I like black garlic, thyme, rosemary, and shallots. I throw the steak in a foodsaver bag with that stuff and seal it. After at least 1 hour, but as long as one day, i take it out, pat dry, sear hard on the outside, baste with butter until cooked through (to rare/mid-rare), rest, and slice on a bias across the grain. Sous vide doesnt hurt either... 130 for 2-4 hours works very well.



I might have to try this this coming weekend.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 31, 2015)

let me know what you think


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 31, 2015)

JBroida said:


> let me know what you think



Will do.


----------



## Tall Dark and Swarfy (Jul 31, 2015)

For hanger and similar cuts I make what I call Vietnameat, topping the meat with an Asian inspired chimichurri. 

In a food processor, combine:
2 whole shallots
1&#8260;2 cup cilantro
1&#8260;2 cup mint or Thai basil
4 Thai green chilis, stems and seeds removed

Pulse until well chopped. Scrape down the sides of the work bowl.

Add:
1 teaspoon coarsely-ground black pepper
1 teaspoon sugar
1 tablespoon nam pla (or more, to taste)
Juice of 1&#8260;2 lime

Turn food processor on. Add olive oil until a thin paste is formed.

Cook the steak any way you wish, then remove to a platter, smother in sauce, tent with foil, and allow to rest. The meat soaks up a ton of flavor.


----------



## Reede (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks for the recommendations! I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 31, 2015)

Treat it like skirt steak. I trim out the center line , cook it hot and fast , let it rest before slicing. Responds well to dry rub or marinade. My kids like it with kalbi marinade, sweet and salty, I like chimichurri.


----------



## LeperoftheFaith (Jul 31, 2015)

ShaggySean said:


> Jacquard it to help with toughness



This is not necessary, you just have slice against the grain for serving.


----------



## Reede (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks for all the recommendations. It is now consumed. Marinated in olive oil with garlic, rosemary, and freshly picked bay leaf. SV 2 hours at 130. Coarse celtic sea salt, then seared in the DeBuyer pan. Rested 10 minutes, sliced against the grain with the Rader. Oven roasted fingerling potatoes, baby bella mushrooms sauteed in butter. Salad with sesame oil dressing. Pretty doggone good. 
Thanks everybody, and I'll look forward to trying some of the other suggestions in the near future. 

Reed


----------



## chinacats (Aug 1, 2015)

Pics?

Sounds delicious!


----------



## brianh (Aug 1, 2015)

JBroida said:


> properly cooked and cut hangar steak is almost never tough. I like black garlic, thyme, rosemary, and shallots. I throw the steak in a foodsaver bag with that stuff and seal it. After at least 1 hour, but as long as one day, i take it out, pat dry, sear hard on the outside, baste with butter until cooked through (to rare/mid-rare), rest, and slice on a bias across the grain. Sous vide doesnt hurt either... 130 for 2-4 hours works very well.



Think I'm going to try this today, as well. How much black garlic do you use approximately, Jon? I've never used it before but been wanting to pick it up. Do you add any oil in the marinade?


----------



## Reede (Aug 1, 2015)

Sorry, Jim, no pics this time. It ended up getting late, I had folks drop of a couple of horses for training and they were a bit late, so by the time we got to eat it was later than I had planned. Sure was delicious, though.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 1, 2015)

brianh said:


> Think I'm going to try this today, as well. How much black garlic do you use approximately, Jon? I've never used it before but been wanting to pick it up. Do you add any oil in the marinade?



i usually put 3-4 cloves per steak... but 1-2 would be more than enough. I dont usually add oil if there is enough fat on the meat, as the fat will render while cooking.


----------



## brianh (Aug 1, 2015)

Well my plan was ruined a bit. Store was out of black garlic. Doing a marinade of olive oil, dijon, garlic, lemon, and thyme.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 1, 2015)

it takes some time, but you can always make your own easily at home


----------



## brianh (Aug 1, 2015)

I'll have to try that, Jon, thanks.


----------



## EdipisReks (Aug 1, 2015)

EdipisReks said:


> Will do.



It was great! I don't usually cook steak at 130 (I'm a rare kinda guy), but this worked perfectly for hanger. I served it with my caper heavy version of potato salad made with chimichurri, some good Kimchi, and some home made bread. Really nice meal.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 2, 2015)

yeah.. 130 is where its at for hangar steak in my experience


----------



## muddywaterstones (Aug 7, 2015)

As far as I know, this is the same cut as Onglet here in France. The butchers have a habit of butter-flying the meat, offering this free service as a bonus, with the idea to cook like a thin steak afterwards. I can't stand it this way. It seems tough any which way you do it.

Rather, I prefer to season the meat (which has been left thick) sear it in a pan, then pop it in an oven at 180C for 6-8 minutes depending on size. This results in it being cooked medium to medium-well done. Normally I don't like my steaks done this much but this is a funny cut, seeming not so good underdone and absolutely diabolical if overdone.

I'll admit I've gotten it wrong a few times but when it works this has better flavour than many of the sought after cuts (fillet, faut fillet/strip loin, entrecôte/sirloin) with virtually the same tenderness. The problem here is that a few years ago it was a slightly cheaper cut but now has become as expensive as some of the aforementioned classics.


----------



## DamageInc (Aug 7, 2015)

I've always eaten onglet blue-rare. Definitely in my top 3 favorite cuts of meat.


----------



## muddywaterstones (Aug 7, 2015)

Properly aged, Onglet blue-rare is the business. However, it's never sold (here)properly aged and is up to the customer to manipulate. It only takes 2/3 days to get the results but I don't always have the time!


----------



## DamageInc (Aug 7, 2015)

muddywaterstones said:


> Properly aged, Onglet blue-rare is the business. However, it's never sold (here)properly aged and is up to the customer to manipulate. It only takes 2/3 days to get the results but I don't always have the time!



I was at a supermarket a few weeks ago in Copenhagen where the butcher apparently didn't know what he was doing, because he was selling high quality aged onglet for LITERALLY $2,5 per pound. I guess he thought it was a scrap cut because when I loaded up my cart with all he had, he asked me if I was making soup...

I'd take blue-rare onglet over aged ribeye any day of the week.


----------



## muddywaterstones (Aug 8, 2015)

DamageInc said:


> I was at a supermarket a few weeks ago in Copenhagen where the butcher apparently didn't know what he was doing, because he was selling high quality aged onglet for LITERALLY $2,5 per pound. I guess he thought it was a scrap cut because when I loaded up my cart with all he had, he asked me if I was making soup...
> 
> I'd take blue-rare onglet over aged ribeye any day of the week.



I may have to move to Copenhagen at prices like that. That's roughly 5/6 a kilo. Here it's 22-25 a kilo from a decent butcher and it's not even aged at that.

He has a perfect blend of master butchery and incompetent pricing. If only they were all like that!


----------



## panda (Aug 8, 2015)

hangar over ribeye? bollocks!


----------



## DamageInc (Aug 8, 2015)

panda said:


> hangar over ribeye? bollocks!



Yes. I stand by my statement. I prefer both the texture and the taste.



muddywaterstones said:


> I may have to move to Copenhagen at prices like that. That's roughly 5/6 a kilo. Here it's 22-25 a kilo from a decent butcher and it's not even aged at that.
> 
> He has a perfect blend of master butchery and incompetent pricing. If only they were all like that!



It turned out to be a mistake. Next time I came back they were up at regular high prices again. Don't know what happened, but I was happy I was there to take advantage of someone else's mistake.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Aug 8, 2015)

Beef prices have skyrocketed here in Canada. I was at the farmers' market earlier today and I swear some cuts had increased by about 50%. I heard a news story awhile ago warning about this, apparently some establishments were going to take off the menus


----------

